# Unsuccessful at job interview: Can I ask to find out where i came in the interview?



## 20Tommy (9 Jan 2011)

Hi
I recently did a job interview, I did not get the job.
Can I ask to find out where i came in the interview?
Can I seek to see certified copies of the interview notes, etc
What do you think?


----------



## Berni (9 Jan 2011)

Was it with a private company or a govt job?
You can ask for feedback in either case, but you only have a right to see it if it was a govt one (FOI)


----------



## Time (9 Jan 2011)

Make a request under the data protection act 1988 and send them a cheque for €6.35.


----------



## UFC (9 Jan 2011)

20Tommy said:


> Hi
> I recently did a job interview, I did not get the job.
> Can I ask to find out where i came in the interview?
> Can I seek to see certified copies of the interview notes, etc
> What do you think?



Ask them for feedback.

If they refuse to give you any, let it go and move on with your life...


----------



## Mommah (9 Jan 2011)

UFC said:


> Ask them for feedback.
> 
> If they refuse to give you any, let it go and move on with your life...


 
Ditto
I've interviewed countless people and many who felt they were the best candidate for the post.
One in particular with 9 yrs experience lost out to someone with 3 yrs.
Thing was the person with the 3 years did a MUCh better interview, demonstrated a much better knowledge base and attitude and therefore they got the job.

You would be best off finding out how to improve your interview technique or CV from your interviewers rather than going in all gung ho.

You will find that the interview notes don't leave you much wiser.

But an honest appraisal from an interviewer can be very valuable.

In a round of interviews I was involved in the candiates scores ranged from 17% to 95%.
Mr 17% was very very confident, he never bothered to look for feedback and boy did he need it.
I was tempted to contact him to offer, but got busy.
Ms 95% was the best candidate I ever interviewed, ever...took her on and she has lived up to her interview score.


----------



## gianni (10 Jan 2011)

20Tommy said:


> Hi
> I recently did a job interview, I did not get the job.
> Can I ask to find out where i came in the interview?
> Can I seek to see certified copies of the interview notes, etc
> What do you think?



If its a private company then I wouldn't bother looking for certified notes etc.. as they can easily fob you off. A follow up, non-confrontational, phonecall with the HR dept should get you all the feedback you need. 

I'm getting overtones from you that you're not happy that you didn't get the job and want to rattle some cages (apologies if this is not the case!). If the organisation also gets the same overtones they'll keep you at arms length and tell you next to nothing.

If it's a public appointment there is no need to invoke any FOI legislation or the like. A formal request for feedback will suffice.


----------



## Leo (10 Jan 2011)

A lot of companies will give you feedback, but they cannot give you any information about other candidates. 

Where I work HR do keep copies of all interview reports on record in case candidates look to see them afterwards.


----------



## Xsue (3 May 2013)

would this apply if you didn't even get to interview stage??? Is it a bit ott to enquire why you weren't successful if you weren't offered an interview???
I really thought I was in with a good chance with a recent job application and cannot figure out where I fell down (I thought I'd AT LEAST get an interview). Should I ask why I was not successful?


----------



## huskerdu (3 May 2013)

Xsue said:


> would this apply if you didn't even get to interview stage??? Is it a bit ott to enquire why you weren't successful if you weren't offered an interview???
> I really thought I was in with a good chance with a recent job application and cannot figure out where I fell down (I thought I'd AT LEAST get an interview). Should I ask why I was not successful?



Yes, its a good idea, once you pitch the conversation properly. 
They are not obliged to tell you anything and you dont know if their HR department has good policies and is staffed by decent people or not.

 Ask very nicely, emphasise that you are interested in improving your chances of further opportunities with then, and any information they can give you would be appreciated.


----------



## Setanta12 (3 May 2013)

I find it a lottery - you can never tell. Once I've felt I'd obviously demostrated knowledge of a technical area far superior to my Interviewer and I didn't get it.  I queried with HR and the feedback which came back was that I should try give more examples in my interviews.

I clearly had done so - time and time again using that STAR technique in every answer.  I suspect the Interviewer (younger, less educated and less experienced) was threatened by me.

No point crying over spilt milk.


----------



## SarahMc (3 May 2013)

Even if you get the interview notes, you will never know. Interview notes rarely contain the real reasons. Interviewers are very very careful what they write on the notes.


----------

